# stevos thread :)



## stevon111

well hello all!!! hows people doing on here...i am soo bored right now and all this pregnancy stuff with my girlfriend is just starting to relax now with everything going smoothly and her going to the doctors and getting her little patches to stop smoking things are going okay for her and im really happy with how she is progressing with everything at the moment i think soon its going to be time to chill down for a bit for a week or two as its still early days and nearly week 7 now 


just wondering how everyone else is doing with stuff on here and i think i might just make this my personal thread haha!!!

been looking at posts about that freecycle stuff and also freebies out there that people are advising of sites to visit etc...



p.s ive made this as my own thread just for when im bored jut so everyone knows haha!!!


----------



## CreteBluez

aww hello :D

glad everything is going well with your girlfriends pregnancy so far.. hope it stays that way hehe! for her sake and yours! lol

to be honest i'm having a bit of a bluerrghh pregnancy i'm near abouts 21 weeks now and still get sickness :( and just random aches, feeling rough but still love every minute of it, specially the little movements and kicks i've been getting recently :D 

do you know when your girlfriend has her scan yet? bet you can't wait? :D

good that shes trying to give up smoking... I was a heavy smoker and at begining i'd have the odd occasional fag but when I thought about my baby, was the best way for me to stop :D now i'm smoke freeee!


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

hello :wave: its nice to see a teen father on here. im new here but from what i have read you are the only one :) good for you for being involved in your childs life :thumbup:


----------



## Hannah :)

Heyaaaaa :) Glad to hear everything with you and your girlfriend is going well! Its nice to see a lad on here btw. I think theres a fue lerking around but hardly any of them post anything... not that theres anything wrong with that but its nice to hear things from a blokes point of veiw :)

Its really good thats shes trying to give up smoking, i know how hard it is! I was a smoker aaaaaaaages ago (only for a little while though) and quit its blumin' hard so well done to her for that :thumbup:

Has she started getting morning sickness yet? Haha your going to enjoy that! I had morning sickness up till about 16weeks and i think my boyfriend considerd moving to the other side of the world i was that much of a monster. I think at one point i got so ill i just sat there growling at him saying "You did this to me!!!" But just know its the illness talking not her lmao. Its all worth it when you see your baby at the first scan though :cloud9:

Hope everything carrys on going well for you both! And well done on being such a supportive boyfriend.

xxx


----------



## chocaccino

Hi, I'm glad everything is going smoothly.
Xxx


----------



## annawrigley

Hannah :) said:


> I think at one point i got so ill i just sat there growling at him saying "You did this to me!!!"

:rofl: i used to say the exact same!

hey stevo :hi:
like others have said, nice to see a father-to-be on here :) and good to know its all going well :thumbup: keep us updated! xx


----------



## memysonand3

lol i posted on your other thread but yes i truely is nice to see some testostorm on the sight lol =) but do keep us updated as any question you want we will answer them we dont bite to often and we all play fairly nice on here lol


----------



## Jas029

memysonand3 said:


> lol i posted on your other thread but yes i truely is nice to see some testostorm on the sight lol =) but do keep us updated as any question you want we will answer them *we dont bite to often and we all play fairly nice on here lol*

Just gotta watch out for those crazy hormonal pregnant chicks... They can be dangerous sometimes.. :winkwink:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hey and welcome :)


----------



## annawrigley

Jas029 said:


> memysonand3 said:
> 
> 
> lol i posted on your other thread but yes i truely is nice to see some testostorm on the sight lol =) but do keep us updated as any question you want we will answer them *we dont bite to often and we all play fairly nice on here lol*
> 
> Just gotta watch out for those crazy hormonal pregnant chicks... They can be dangerous sometimes.. :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## memysonand3

lol i thought what i said was rather appropriate :-=


----------



## stevon111

right hello all again!!

gosh today has been such a night...me and jen had sex and then when we were finished she started really bleeding and this could have been during sex...i have my fingers crossed that she has just cut her inside when we were doing foreplay tonight ...but ive called the nhs hotline and they said theres not much we can do tonight about everything.....


jen is 7 weeks pregnant now and im going to get her to go to a clinic tomorow i think even though she has stopped bleeding now i still want her to make them aware of everything


plus been reading posts on here and internet about people bleeding during / after sex....

fingers crossed people!!!


----------



## memysonand3

aww yea i am crossen fingers for you both hope nothen is wrong


----------



## RedRose19

hiya i hope everything is ok.. got my Fx for you your gf and little bubba :)


----------



## EmmanBump

awww bleeding after sex happened to me allll the time in the first 15 weeks of pregnancy, it scared me to much to have it again til recently to be honest with ya, fingers crossed!
Hiya Btw :)


----------



## stevon111

just a quick update on everything:

my girlfriend went back home last night and she started bleeding again so i then decided to ge my dad to head down to hers at 12pm to get her to the hospital as i was just not going to sit through all night with her in ain and feeling really bad and being sick...spent 4 hours in a&e and they did some small tests on jenny and then they started pressing on her stomach and she was crying in pain :( so later on they transfered her to anyother hospital about 10 miles away so we got ambulance down there so they could take a good look at her. she then went through a really nasty test and they also took her blood and inspected her down there....we then got a scan on her done and we could see that our baby is still there and could see its heartbeat...was amazing when she is only 7 weeks pregnant...we have had no sleep and we got in at about 6:30am this morning back at mine but all in all i am soo relived about everything she was soo brave and looked so poorly 
:( we have had another scan this morning which shows pretty much the same that our baby is still there and could see its heartbeat and again it was confirmed about 9mm big atm and also we have a due date of approx 23rd july!


----------



## Emma.Gi

That's great news that the baby seems fine, sorry your Girlfriend is having a rough time with it though :hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

that must have been really scary but so glad everythings ok! :D xxx


----------



## RedRose19

im glad everything was alright.. congrats on a heartbeat :D


----------



## AP

Sorry for sneaking in (im an old yin, 23!) but nice to see a genuine guy around, total respect to you! Im glad all is well, you sound lkike one of those rare guys who knows hes a father before baby is born, most men dont take it until baby arrives!


----------



## annawrigley

sb22 said:


> nice to see a genuine guy around, total respect to you! Im glad all is well, you sound lkike one of those rare guys who knows hes a father before baby is born, most men dont take it until baby arrives!

totally agree!


----------



## memysonand3

well its good to hear that all is well


----------



## etcetera

I've seen you around in the forums, and I must say I am very much impressed with how you get on here with a bunch of teenage girls to support your girlfriend! It makes me happy to see a guy on here 

My boyfriend made an account, but he never gets on lol.
It's probably for the best since I get on here to complain about him when he gets on my nerves :angelnot:


----------



## stevon111

hahaha!! ive seen all the threads on here and many are people are not happy with their boyfriends ive noticed so i thought i would come on here and check to see if my gf starts putting nasty posts about me on here haha ..only joking!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

lmao, I am sure she wont ;)


----------



## EmmanBump

glad to see all is well :)


----------



## jenjo1992

eeeesh i would neva right anything nasty about u babes :( love u 2 much x x x


----------



## etcetera

haha. Maybe not nasty stuff, but when you get upset you need somewhere to vent 

I hope everything goes well with you two!


----------



## stevon111

is actimel okay for my girlfriend to have??
just wondering becouse some people are saying its not good during pregnancy
my girlfriend has her midwife appointment tomorow so i guess she will get some guidence then i guess

thanks all


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have never heard of it being bad in pregnancy? x


----------



## stevon111

well hello everyone hows things?

thought id just put a post on my thread as im just really bored now my girlfriend has gone home and she has been staying at my house for the past few days and now im back at work for 12 hours tomorow and i was at her sisters birthday party last night so i spent this morning quite hungover but after a few paracetamol i wasnt too bad at all so we just sat in the house allllllll day in our dressing gowns haha!

she was starting to get bad pains again before she left mine tonight so i hope she is okay as she has been fine the past 2 days after we were in hospital and she also has her 1st mdiwife appointment tomorow too and i wont be there so im quite gutted about everything..


----------



## annawrigley

stevon111 said:


> is actimel okay for my girlfriend to have??

it is good :D


----------



## luxe191919

Wow thats awesome that we have a father on here now!You sound like a very good man!Your girlfriend is lucky!


----------



## Jas029

etcetera said:


> I've seen you around in the forums, and I must say I am very much impressed with how you get on here with a bunch of teenage girls to support your girlfriend! It makes me happy to see a guy on here
> 
> My boyfriend made an account, but he never gets on lol.
> It's probably for the best since I get on here to complain about him when he gets on my nerves :angelnot:

I'm afraid to tell the FOB about this site because he mostly would join!
This is my place to vent and get AWAY from all these psycho's called "family" IRL that piss me off about something to do with Riley!


----------



## stevon111

aghhhhhhhhhhh im so tired everyone 12 hours at work in a call centre kills ya haha!! hows all tonight then!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I was just lurking this thread.! lol so odd to see a male on here. 
Congrats on you and your girlfriends preg! :)


----------



## stevon111

morining all,

ahhhhhh its my first day off work this week and arnt i glad! tomorow off too and then most of the weekend off yey!!
dont have a clue what to do today..think ill apply to look at a flat for tomorow and i think today i will spend abit time looking through my girlfriends pregnancy book that she got from her midwhife a few days ago 

anyone else upto anything fun?


----------



## chocaccino

stevon111 said:


> morining all,
> 
> ahhhhhh its my first day off work this week and arnt i glad! tomorow off too and then most of the weekend off yey!!
> dont have a clue what to do today..think ill apply to look at a flat for tomorow and i think today i will spend abit time looking through my girlfriends pregnancy book that she got from her midwhife a few days ago
> 
> anyone else upto anything fun?

Well well well, 
I wish my OH would actually attempt to read through my pregnancy stuff. lol
xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

chocaccino said:


> Well well well,
> I wish my OH would actually attempt to read through my pregnancy stuff. lol
> xxx

my Oh looked through mine aand went URGH is that what your insides look like and OMG WILL YOUR FOOF GO THAT BIG ASWELL i took it of him then and told him to bugger of lol.


----------



## chocaccino

kimbobaloobob said:


> chocaccino said:
> 
> 
> Well well well,
> I wish my OH would actually attempt to read through my pregnancy stuff. lol
> xxx
> 
> my Oh looked through mine aand went URGH is that what your insides look like and OMG WILL YOUR FOOF GO THAT BIG ASWELL i took it of him then and told him to bugger of lol.Click to expand...

Lol, that sounds exactly like something my OH would come out with.
xxx


----------



## annawrigley

kimbobaloobob said:


> chocaccino said:
> 
> 
> Well well well,
> I wish my OH would actually attempt to read through my pregnancy stuff. lol
> xxx
> 
> my Oh looked through mine aand went URGH is that what your insides look like and OMG WILL YOUR FOOF GO THAT BIG ASWELL i took it of him then and told him to bugger of lol.Click to expand...

lmao :dohh:


----------



## stevon111

hi all just an update of the past few days...

well me and jen went to look at some flats and we really liked and they were okay i must admit but then we went to see a house which was new build it was all good looking at it but inside i knew it just would not be affordable with the situation i am in with work and jen with no income it is just way way out of our income that we have i was really guttted!!

jen has been dead stressed at home and i am trying to support her the best i can so i offer her to stay at mine when i can so she gets a break from home life with the family...she has had no solid symptoms in days and im getting worried but i guess i think she is 1 of the lucky people out there i hope haha!! 

i wish i could just form a plan for our future but im really struggling id love to get our own place but i just dont know where we are going at the moment with anything its all really confusing i guess...i really dont want to rent as all my savings would all just dissapear but i really dont know what would happen if we got our own place then i possibly lost my job i really dont know what situation i would be in....also id love to know the best situation what that would be if she claimed benifits for having a child etc ive heared its best for her to be on her own to get the most benifits etc...help all...i really want to be in the best position here for her but not sure what would be best...


----------



## luxe191919

stevon111 said:


> hi all just an update of the past few days...
> 
> well me and jen went to look at some flats and we really liked and they were okay i must admit but then we went to see a house which was new build it was all good looking at it but inside i knew it just would not be affordable with the situation i am in with work and jen with no income it is just way way out of our income that we have i was really guttted!!
> 
> jen has been dead stressed at home and i am trying to support her the best i can so i offer her to stay at mine when i can so she gets a break from home life with the family...she has had no solid symptoms in days and im getting worried but i guess i think she is 1 of the lucky people out there i hope haha!!
> 
> i wish i could just form a plan for our future but im really struggling id love to get our own place but i just dont know where we are going at the moment with anything its all really confusing i guess...i really dont want to rent as all my savings would all just dissapear but i really dont know what would happen if we got our own place then i possibly lost my job i really dont know what situation i would be in....also id love to know the best situation what that would be if she claimed benifits for having a child etc ive heared its best for her to be on her own to get the most benifits etc...help all...i really want to be in the best position here for her but not sure what would be best...

I dont know what to tell you about getting a place right now except if you dont feel comfortable then wait but thats really your choice.As for the no symptoms it could be her hormones are starting to settle down a little or she may be getting lucky and not really getting alot.I didnt really have alot of symptoms until 10 weeks and it mainly was just morning sickness that has carried on until now.Every girl is different with symptoms so dont worry!If you need to talk to anyone im here for ya if you want to PM me.


----------



## Zebra Stars

conrats
and hope everythig goes well


----------



## bana

IMO it wud b better for u guys to get a place together so you can b a family unit. If u ave the chance then go for it, it will b better than her living on her own, that can b very scary for a new mum, so if u can b together y not!


----------



## stevon111

hi all hows things!!!

thought id post on my thread as bb has been down for a few days and me and KRIS have been getting angry with not being able to post on here.

i just got in from work and i am really bored and theres nothing on tv atm


----------



## stevon111

...


----------



## KrisKitten

:D:D
im so excited
i get mentioned :blush:
lol
the housing thing sounds tough, i rlly dnno wat to say. As u no wer livin with my parents in the hopes of saving up and moving out. 
Its always gonna be difficult.
I wouldnt worry too much tho, 31 weeks till LO is due so just try and stabalise urself in your job/maybe start looking for a new one youll actually enjoy or with better prospects (keep ur current one in the meantime tho)/focus on ur relationship.
When ur in a better postion then look :)
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stevon111

kris does it not get really boring living with parents constantly though do you not feel like you really need ur own space constantly or anything like that??


----------



## KrisKitten

Well i cant stop thinking about how much id love my own place. Its a bit of a nightmare basically having 95% of everything Cav owns, Tommy owns and I own in one room.
But i no its for the best coz if we did move out now i doubt wed ever be in a position to own our own place.
Also since tommys bin around my parents respect my opinions alot more so we dont have as many 'parent-daughter' arguments. Plus wen tommy was just a couple weeks old it helped so much having my mum around. After birth was v shaky and weak for a few days and obv the new xperience of lookin afta newborn so my mum was amazing.
Its not all bad and itll be worth it in the end :) xxxxxx


----------



## stevon111

hey all,


gosh it seems like i aint been on here in ages but thought id come on tonight just to ask something to yall...right ive heared loads from people not showing or have had no symptoms of pregnancy or anything but my girlfriend hasnt reallly had solid symptoms for a few weeks now that others have had (maybe about 2 and half weeks now) her boobs are not really any bigger and she does not look any different to what she did really before she was pregnant...she has her midwife appointment tomorow and also her scan early jan...i think the 5th for her 3rd month scan..i was just wondering if there is anything to be worried about or anything becouse she really hasnt had many symptoms at all.....


hellllp


----------



## luxe191919

theres nothing to really be worried about shes starting to get further along and right around the 2nd trimester is when the symptoms start dying down for alot of women so thats perfectly normal and tell her to enjoy it while it lasts as for showing alot of times the bump wont come until around later maybe 15 weeks or so that just depends on her size though i was small and started showing around 14 but it just looked like i ate a lil to much now im a bit bigger if you and her are worried just ask the midwife if she thinks anything is out of the ordinary and dont hesitate to call nothings to small to call about


----------



## KrisKitten

i wouldnt worry unless the midwfe sez so...i got to 30 odd weeks without ne solid symptoms and tommys perfectly fine :hugs: xx


----------



## annawrigley

shes only 10 weeks its perfectly normal not to be showing yet :hugs:


----------



## stevon111

right everyone...........hello..........long time since i posted on my very own thread...

cannot belive we are still struggling with finding out answers for benifits and also looking at houses etc..

went to citizen advice today to try and get some answers on what me and jen would be entitled too and i even took my mother becouse i was sick of advisors passing us leaflets and phone numbers etc...

explained our situtation and im not sure if people are aware but we got turned down for council housing as jen has not had her baby and that her dad had not thrown her out the house and also that i have my place with my family so that application was rejected so basically we are stuck for answers... so like i was saying we went to citizen advice today and we were left in a room after explaining what we wanted to do and our situation etc....30 mins after being left in the room the man came back and went through a few things what we would be able to get and most of the things sound like its when the baby is born which to be honest is fair enough but the housing part of things is still very very unclear about if we went out and rented our own place...ofcourse i dont want to do that unless i find out what sort of housing benifit we went out and got if we went private....still no answers there....... its just so annoying how people will not go through things in detail and write things down like a check list at certain times during pregnancy of when to claim for different benifits etc

so we have been to connexions who were useless....job centre which handed us forms and told us to go away and call numbers....council offices which have rejected our claim as jen is under 18...and now citizens advice where we were left in a room for 30 mins


----------



## KrisKitten

aww, dunno wat to say accept :hugs:
rlly feel for u guys...
im sure ull work soemthing out :hugs:
Cant u get ur/her parents to basically write a letter stating u cannot live with them past a certain point?
That should get u in the run for council housing xxx


----------



## stevon111

gawd everyone i am soooo bored its unreal

whats everyone upto today?


----------



## stevon111

Well helllooo everyone.....aint been on here in months...everyone okay?


----------



## totallyashley

Hey, don't think we have ever spoken but my name is Ashley and I am a very bored 26 weeks pregnant 17 year old. The pregnancy is going well I just wish time would hurry up a bit!


----------



## stevon111

gosh just seen your signature on here...is that you and your oh been together 6 odd years??


----------



## totallyashley

I know it is far to long, lol! We have been together from when I was 12 as I was in year 8. Very much childhood sweethearts.


----------



## stevon111

that is totally mad i must admit!...especially at a young age like that....are you guys engaged or...


----------



## samface182

hi steve. i was thinking about yous the other day. i hope all is well :) :hugs:
xx


----------



## jenny_wren

well hello stranger :wave:

how are you and the missus?!?!

xx​


----------



## totallyashley

Nah not engaged. To be honest I don't want to get married any time soon. We went through a slight rough patch a few months back so just trying to rebuild on that. Hmm I think 12 is a really young age to get with someone however I can't say I have ever regretted it.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

well hello hello :) 
how are you and jen doingg?!
long time no speak, hope you're both keeping well
xxxxxx


----------



## stevon111

jenny_wren said:


> well hello stranger :wave:
> 
> how are you and the missus?!?!
> 
> xx​


yeahhh all seems to be okay thanks :D

jen seems to e having a few symptoms back when she was pregnant so i thought i would come on here and see what everyone is upto etc...

jens abit late on her period but we are starting to think maybe its just her body getting back to normal but she seems to be feeling sick lately quite abit and still has not came on her period since last week when she was expecting to be....

shes taken 2 tests and both came back negative so not sure what to think


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

stevon111 said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> well hello stranger :wave:
> 
> how are you and the missus?!?!
> 
> xx​
> 
> 
> yeahhh all seems to be okay thanks :D
> 
> jen seems to e having a few symptoms back when she was pregnant so i thought i would come on here and see what everyone is upto etc...
> 
> jens abit late on her period but we are starting to think maybe its just her body getting back to normal but she seems to be feeling sick lately quite abit and still has not came on her period since last week when she was expecting to be....
> 
> shes taken 2 tests and both came back negative so not sure what to thinkClick to expand...

i think she posted a thread the other day - just keep an eye open, for any other symptoms - if it's really new it might not show up on the test for a while.. 
but it could be her body going back to normal.. :) 
glad to hear you're both doing well.. there's alot of new people on here now.. and alot of people who were in this section have now popped on over to teen peranting.. :)
xxxxxx


----------



## stevon111

oh waw i just noticed my signature is back....im sure it got taken off by the mods on here!! but im glad its back....im sure ive missed out on loads around here its crazy being back...and yeahh i noticed jen was on here the other night...thats partly my reason for showing my face on here tonight!!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

stevon111 said:


> oh waw i just noticed my signature is back....im sure it got taken off by the mods on here!! but im glad its back....im sure ive missed out on loads around here its crazy being back...and yeahh i noticed jen was on here the other night...thats partly my reason for showing my face on here tonight!!

hehe, ohh that's good :) why would they have taken it off? :nope: but good it's backk!! i bet it is.. you joined about the same time as me.. :) 
yeah she was.. awww, well you're both welcome here any time of courseee, it's great to see you both backk!!
xxxx


----------



## KrisKitten

i was just talking about u the other week!
Nice to see u back, i dont tend to post in here too much anymore but im about the forum :)
U keepin ok? xxx


----------



## miquelsmommy

*Father 2 be in the house ! woot woot. thts qreat =]*


----------



## Mommyoftwins

yeah its cool that theres a (possible) father to be here on the forum. one suggestion, dont leave her. she will be pissed. ahaha :)


----------



## KrisKitten

Stevens too lovely for that :)
If she is pg ur gonna do great mate :) xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

Ooooohh
I rhyme! xx


----------



## Vickie

allier276 said:


> stevon111 said:
> 
> 
> oh waw i just noticed my signature is back....im sure it got taken off by the mods on here!! but im glad its back....im sure ive missed out on loads around here its crazy being back...and yeahh i noticed jen was on here the other night...thats partly my reason for showing my face on here tonight!!
> 
> hehe, ohh that's good :) why would they have taken it off? :nope: but good it's backk!! i bet it is.. you joined about the same time as me.. :)
> yeah she was.. awww, well you're both welcome here any time of courseee, it's great to see you both backk!!
> xxxxClick to expand...

if you were inactive for a certain period of time than your signature and avatar would have gone, once you become active again it comes back.


----------



## Mommyoftwins

thats actually awesome and cool to know!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i completely agree with what kris said..
stevon was lovely to have on the forum.. always made good random conversations too.. and he 100% supported his girlfriend!! (apart from once he moaned about her eating all the biscuits!! :haha: i have no idea why i still remember this i just do!!)
and of course everyone was outraged that he'd not let her eat ALL of them!! :winkwink: 

and i agree if she is, then i know you'll both be great!!
xxxxxx


----------



## rainbows_x

allier276 said:


> i completely agree with what kris said..
> stevon was lovely to have on the forum.. always made good random conversations too.. and he 100% supported his girlfriend!! (*apart from once he moaned about her eating all the biscuits!!  i have no idea why i still remember this i just do!*!)
> and of course everyone was outraged that he'd not let her eat ALL of them!! :winkwink:
> 
> and i agree if she is, then i know you'll both be great!!
> xxxxxx

Teehee, that was literally my first thought after seeing this thread :haha:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

rainbows_x said:


> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> i completely agree with what kris said..
> stevon was lovely to have on the forum.. always made good random conversations too.. and he 100% supported his girlfriend!! (*apart from once he moaned about her eating all the biscuits!!  i have no idea why i still remember this i just do!*!)
> and of course everyone was outraged that he'd not let her eat ALL of them!! :winkwink:
> 
> and i agree if she is, then i know you'll both be great!!
> xxxxxx
> 
> Teehee, that was literally my first thought after seeing this thread :haha:Click to expand...

hahaha!! :haha: i remember the most pointless things :) but hey!! 
xxxxxx


----------



## Mommyoftwins

i will never forget that now. ahah. dont trust him with biscuits.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I just saw Jen around here last week or so, glad to see you're both doing well.
How's everything been?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I was just thinking about you two the other day 
hope you guys are well.


----------



## Embo

Hey Steven, glad to see you and Jen making appearances again, hope your both keeping well. x


----------



## stevon111

yawn gosh ive not been on here in a while yet agaain....just been caught up with work and everything


well jen has been on here recently so i guess she has been keeping all upto date with everything with our scan a few days ago and well...today she will be 14 weeks..still feeling really abit weird with things as i keep telling jen not to get too excited about everything becouse of last time but i guess i need to remind myself that every pregnancy is different and hope all goes well this time:D

i think thats been another reason you guys aint seen me on here for a while nether just becouse of everything what happened last time and would rather wait till around 20 weeks before i really start getting excited again i guess

hows everyone else anyways

thought i would put this in my own PERSONAL THREAD IVE HAD FOR MONTHS!!!:D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: even tho I never had a miscarriage I was scared to be excited most of my pregnancy :haha:
are you guys going to find out the gender at 20 weeks?


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Ahhh, i didn't have a miscarriage either, but i was really scared too, didn't tell anyone (apart from our perants - even them we told at 14 weeks) till 20 weeks.. 

And every pregnancy is different.. but even though it's hard, you both have to enjoy the pregnancy too - and as more and more time goes on, i bet you'll feel better and better about it - just make sure you don't read anything scary on google or anythingg!! 

How are you both doing? you'll have to start keeping an eye out for kicks soon - i got my first noticeable ones at exactly 16 weeks! 
xxxx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

hopefully this is it for you guys xxx


----------



## stevon111

well well well....im back ....just thought id pop on here and say....gosh aint it dead quiet on here now...or is it just me guys? 

anywaysssss

me and jen have our 20 week scan on wednesday and last night i totally got no sleep at all full of worries! which i really shouldnt be at all becouse theres nothing i can do and theres probs nothing wrong for me to think like that but i generally am really really scared for this scan...i dont think i am going to look until they tell me everything is fine agrrrrrrrr i wish i could stop thinking like this its totally ruining everything for me...gosh i cannot wait till this is all over...bring on the rest of this pregnancy as fast as it can be haha!!!


----------



## EmandBub

aww honey
it's normal to be scared :hugs:
I hope this is it for you :)
I'm sure baby and mummy will be perfectly healthy
wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months!
xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

I had a mc in january and I was the same only after the 20 scan when me and OH saw our little man did the worrying ease, but even now I worry about his kicks and quiet patchs! I think Ill stop worrying when I see him safe and sound in my arms 

Hope u and jen get good pics and all goes well :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

good luck, 
are you finding out the gender?


----------



## stevon111

mayb_baby said:


> I had a mc in january and I was the same only after the 20 scan when me and OH saw our little man did the worrying ease, but even now I worry about his kicks and quiet patchs! I think Ill stop worrying when I see him safe and sound in my arms
> 
> Hope u and jen get good pics and all goes well :)

just clicked onto my own thread and seen how far you are on now...jeez ur pic actually scares me but i guess you are 35 weeks...ill be scared to see jens bump if it gets that big like :O


----------



## stevon111

right well everyone....i more or less have what we need for when the baby comes along...all we need now is a name for her hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SarahhhLouise

ooo what names have you thought of so far? we had a name for little man but he had been a she we would have struggled we didnt agree on any girls names xx


----------



## stevon111

we seriously have no names just yet...the likes of chloe and i liked the name kianna but dont think jen is a fan of that 1 but we could agree on chloe but we wanted a different name something which is not too common


----------



## SarahhhLouise

yeah i know what you mean, me and OH decided on casey as not many little boys are called casey its uncommon in the uk anyways. i think chloes really nice, its my nieces name. have you tried getting a baby name book? xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

Aw so nice to hear from you :)
I was just wondering how you and jen were getting on :hugs:

How about Niamh? Its almost a merge of your names! (kinda) :rofl:
Lol i like Chloe, but then im a bit boring - i like simple names lol.
How are you both coping with things?
xxxx


----------



## stevon111

gosh its been ages since i updated my PERSONAL thread haha!!!

hows everyone tonight?


----------

